# HD7000 - Codenamen bekannt



## KILLTHIS (22. April 2011)

ATi-Forum.de gibt bekannt, dass die kommenden Codenamen für die HD7000-Reihe gefunden wurden.

Es war vermutlich nicht gewollt, dass die vier Codenamen im Programm HWiNFO in Version 3.73 aufgetaucht sind - aber somit weiß man von vier verschiedenen Grafikkarten-Kernen die auf den Markt kommen.
Dabei handelt es sich um:

Tahiti
New Zealand
Thames
Lombok

Folgt man LegitReviews, sollen erste Modelle bereits im Mai diesen Jahres in die Massenproduktion gehen, damit sie noch im 3. Quartal 2011 erscheinen können - damit hätte die HD 6000-Serie nicht mal ein Jahr gehalten. Wie immer werden die Low-End-Modelle erst später, vermutlich im 4. Quartal diesen Jahres erwartet. Bisher wird nur erwartet, dass keine neue Architektur auf den Markt kommt, sondern nur ein Shrink von 40nm auf 28 nm.


Quelle: Radeon HD 7000 Codenames bekannt


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. April 2011)

coool, coool coool, also verdichten sich die gerüchte immer weiter das die noch dieses Jahr kommen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2011)

Leute, wann lernt ihr das mit der Quelle?!  Die richtige Quelle ist Tech Connect und NICHT das Ati Forum.


----------



## Blackstacker (22. April 2011)

kommen die Chips dann von GF ? 
bei TSMC steht noch nix von 28 nm fertigung 

das wäre dann ein ziemlicher schlag gegen Nvidia da TSMC erst ab dem 3. Quartal mit 28 nm risk fertigung anfangen will da wird die ausbeute nicht so toll sein


----------



## Cyris (22. April 2011)

Und wann lernt ihr das, wenn eine User News vor eurer erschienen ist, auch die Leute zu benennen, die einfach schneller sind und eurer Seite die Informationspolitik höher pushen?


----------



## omega™ (22. April 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Leute, wann lernt ihr das mit der Quelle?!  Die richtige Quelle ist Tech Connect und NICHT das Ati Forum.


 
Ehm, was ist denn das für eine Logik?
Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn User X die informationen z.B wie hier aus dem ATI Forum(denke mal nicht das offizielle?) hat und dort keine andere Quelle angegeben ist, kann man doch das Forum als Quelle benutzen?
Oder ist das Verboten?

Und jetzt komm bitte nicht, dass er Legitnews hätte angeben müssen, denn diese verweißen einen auf Softpedia und diese verweißen einen wieder auf irgendeine Seite usw...

//:



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ omega™* [...]


 
Okay


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. April 2011)

*@ Cyris*

Auf unserem schwarzen Brett stehen News idR schon vor den User-News, nur ist bei uns der Aufwand zumeist höher als bei einer User-News. Das nur am Rande - ist der User tatsächlich die Quelle oder leistet sehr viel Eigenarbeit, nennen wir ihn auch.

*@ omega™*

Quelle ist Quelle. Und nicht "ich verlinke die 7te Seite, die von der Quelle abgeschrieben hat". Ati Forum gibt Legitreviews an, wenngleich die auch nicht die Quelle sind.



> Oder ist das Verboten?


Es ist schlicht unsauber etwas als Quelle zu bezeichnen, wenn es nicht die Quelle ist. Zumal ich für meinen Teil gerne die originale Meldung lese und nicht das, was abgeschrieben und evtl. mit Spekulationen etc. erweitert wurde. Problematisch wird es dann, wenn zB ein Bild der originalen Quelle dabei ist und hier der falsche Rechteinhaber genannt wird. Das fällt am Ende im Worst-Case auf uns zurück, genauso wie wenn zB einer im Forum Werbung für indizierte Spiele etc. macht.

Kurz: Bitte aus diversen Gründen die originale Quelle angeben, so schwer ist das nicht.


----------



## Hugo78 (22. April 2011)

Blackstacker schrieb:


> kommen die Chips dann von GF ?


Nö TSMC, GF wird erst nach und nach Teile der GPU Sparte übernehmen.
Sie hätten aktuell, meines Wissens nach, auch garnicht die Kapazitäten über, die AMD für Grakas braucht.



Blackstacker schrieb:


> bei TSMC steht noch nix von 28 nm fertigung
> 
> das wäre dann ein ziemlicher schlag gegen Nvidia da TSMC erst ab dem 3. Quartal mit 28 nm risk fertigung anfangen will da wird die ausbeute nicht so toll sein


 
Bei einem neuen Fertigungsprozess immer der erste zusein, bedeutet nicht das man damit auch immer gleich Kohle macht.
Ich verweise mal auf Ailuros vom 3DC:


> Bei 40G war es uebrigens auch nicht anders; die yields in Q3 2009 waren so beschissen dass damals AMD ueber 2x Mal mehr pro chip bezahlen musste als heute bei aehnlicher chip-Komplexitaet. *Am Anfang war es fuer 5870-er gerade noch etwas Gewinn pro GPU und bei den 5850 ging es schon fast in die roten Zahlen* deshalb erhoeten sie nachtraeglich dessen Preis um $20.


- 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - AMD - Southern Islands - 28nm - Q2 2012


----------



## sahvg (22. April 2011)

geil dann geht meine 5850er in rente. am besten wäre ein bundle "7850 + bf3"


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. April 2011)

aber AMD hat doch neue Verträge, zumindest mit GF, in denen steht das nur die nutzbaren Chips bezahlt werden, heißt das AMD nicht die Probleme hätte sondern die Hersteller, das einzige was wieder sein wirde die Ausbeute, da werden die immer das Erste Jahr probleme haben denn die Vertigung ist jetzt so klein das kleinste Fehler schon einen ganzen Wafer schrotten können ein kleines Staubkörnchen oder gar ein Haar auf der Schablone reicht da aus.


----------



## Lan_Party (22. April 2011)

Nicht mal ein Jahr und schon die hd7xxx reihe.. irgendwann kommt jeden Monat eine neue reihe raus.


----------



## Ich 15 (22. April 2011)

Das noch im 3 Quartal neue AMD Grafikkarte mit 28 nm Struktur erscheinen halte ich nicht für sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## salamandabiko (22. April 2011)

3. Quartal schon? 

Naja... hab mir vorgenommen nicht bevor PS4/XBOX 720 released sind aufzurüsten.


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. April 2011)

ich habe von mir eine nach BD zu holen aber dann eine neue Reihe. zudem kommt bei mir alles unter Wasser, hoffe ja das die gleich Karten mit Wasserkühler verkaufen.


----------



## Hitman-47 (22. April 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> denn die Vertigung ist jetzt so klein das kleinste Fehler schon einen ganzen Wafer schrotten können ein kleines Staubkörnchen oder gar ein Haar auf der Schablone reicht da aus.



Das war auch vorher schon so. Und Haare bzw. Staubkörner haben da auch nicht so viel verloren


----------



## 0Martin21 (22. April 2011)

das weiß ich und so ziemlich alle anderen auch aber selbst eine Hautschuppe reicht vollkommen aus und 100% rein kann man das nie bekommen, ja die Filter werden besser aber Perfekt ist nie etwas. Zudem mußt du bedenken das man auf 28nm genau alles einstellen muß und das bekommt man nur mit einer perfekten Klimaanlage hin.


----------



## Charlie Harper (22. April 2011)

Solange nichts in richtung Open CL bzw. Direct Compute geht und DirectX 11 kaum Vorteile gegenüber DirectX 9 bringt, solange lohnt es sich auch nicht sich eine DX11-Karte zu kaufen. Es müsste halt mal Spiele geben, die DX11 voll unterstützen, nicht so wie bei Crysis 2 dass DX11 per Patch nachgereicht wird. Und solange es keine neue Konsolengeneration gibt, bleibt alles auf DX9-Niveau. Das heißt, dass sich bis vorraussichtlich 2014 nicht viel in Sachen Spielegrafik tun wird. 
Mit einer HD 6970 wird man locker Spiele wie TES V: Skyrim mit maximalen Details und 1920*1200 zocken können. Momentan hab Ich noch eine HD 4870, und selbst die sollte noch für so manche Neuerscheinung gut genug sein. Sicher, bei einigen Spielen wäre schon eine neue Karte von Nöten. 
Die HD7K-Reihe ist im Prinzip auch nichts weiter als ein Refresh des RV670, wenn auch mit ein paar Änderungen im Aufbau und einigen Shadereinheiten, ROPs und TMUs mehr. Von einer neuen Architektur kann man sicher nicht sprechen. 

So wie Spiele momentan programmiert werden, scheinen immer leistungsfähigere Karten nötig zu sein, um flüssige Frameraten zu erreichen. Aber eigentlich müsste es auch möglich sein, dass man viel ressourchenschonender programmiert. Auf Dauer sollten Grafikkarten weniger Leistung brauchen als bisher und nicht umgekehrt. 
Heutige GPUs bieten doch schon enorme Rechenleistungen. Allerdings werden diese ja kaum richtig ausgenutzt. Da wäre noch viel Potential zur Effizienzsteigerung.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. April 2011)

Die Caymans haben im Vergleich zum RV670 DirectX 11, neue ALUs, neue TMUs, neue ROPs, ein doppeltes Frontend und noch ein paar Sachen. Natürlich ist das eine neue Architektur.


----------



## 0Martin21 (23. April 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Solange nichts in richtung Open CL bzw. Direct Compute geht und DirectX 11 kaum Vorteile gegenüber DirectX 9 bringt, solange lohnt es sich auch nicht sich eine DX11-Karte zu kaufen. Es müsste halt mal Spiele geben, die DX11 voll unterstützen, nicht so wie bei Crysis 2 dass DX11 per Patch nachgereicht wird. Und solange es keine neue Konsolengeneration gibt, bleibt alles auf DX9-Niveau. Das heißt, dass sich bis vorraussichtlich 2014 nicht viel in Sachen Spielegrafik tun wird.
> Mit einer HD 6970 wird man locker Spiele wie TES V: Skyrim mit maximalen Details und 1920*1200 zocken können. Momentan hab Ich noch eine HD 4870, und selbst die sollte noch für so manche Neuerscheinung gut genug sein. Sicher, bei einigen Spielen wäre schon eine neue Karte von Nöten.
> Die HD7K-Reihe ist im Prinzip auch nichts weiter als ein Refresh des RV670, wenn auch mit ein paar Änderungen im Aufbau und einigen Shadereinheiten, ROPs und TMUs mehr. Von einer neuen Architektur kann man sicher nicht sprechen.
> 
> ...


 
ja, die Konsoleros bremsen mal wieder, daher braucht man immer zu eine bessere Graka um die hinterher hinzu gefügte Grafikverbesserungen für PC, dann auch nutzen zu können, das ist ja das problem das die konsolen keine Karten bieten das man die Graka austauschen kann, gegen bessere.


----------



## freakyd84 (25. April 2011)

ach diese code namen sind wie immer herrlich. ich warte noch auf namen wie china, tokyo, vietnam, mongolei, kualalumpur, mekong etc


----------



## GTA 3 (25. April 2011)

Naja mal schauen, ich denke eh, dass ich mir inder nächsten Gaminggeneration wieder auf Konsolen umsteigen werde.. Mal schauen wie es sich ergibt..


----------



## Stingray93 (25. April 2011)

Solang werden meine zwei HD5er wohl noch reichen


----------

